# Found another use for coconut oil!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Henry has a little bit of cradle cap around his eyebrows - I needed something gentle and natural to moisturize it as his skin is so young and delicate, and with it being so close to his eyes. I took to the internet to see what I could use.... Of course! Ruth's favourite! Good old coconut oil.

I bought a jar today, let's see if its any good for clearing up cradle cap! Henry won't need a whole jar, so I think Tilly will be having some in with her food for a while too  

Here is my little munchkin looking rather cute - if I do say so myself


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I love coconut oil!!!! You can use it for everything! Roast potatoes cooked in it are the best!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Extremely cute little Henry - he's adorable, I hope your going to dress him up for Christmas?
I must invest in this coconut oil x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Extremely cute little Henry - he's adorable, I hope your going to dress him up for Christmas?
> I must invest in this coconut oil x


I got it from sainsburys - it was £6 for a big jar.

I would be a bad mother if I didn't dress him up!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I got it from sainsburys - it was £6 for a big jar.
> 
> I would be a bad mother if I didn't dress him up!!


Make sure you share the pics!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Henry has a little bit of cradle cap around his eyebrows - I needed something gentle and natural to moisturize it as his skin is so young and delicate, and with it being so close to his eyes. I took to the internet to see what I could use.... Of course! Ruth's favourite! Good old coconut oil.
> 
> I bought a jar today, let's see if its any good for clearing up cradle cap! Henry won't need a whole jar, so I think Tilly will be having some in with her food for a while too
> 
> Here is my little munchkin looking rather cute - if I do say so myself


It's the best thing ever, honestly. I moisturise with it and use it as a hair mask too. Never need to buy cooking oil or moisturiser again. 

Do you massage Henry? It's great for massage and moisturises at the same time. I'm sure he would enjoy a little post evening bath coconut oil massage.

He's gorgeous by the way


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> It's the best thing ever, honestly. I moisturise with it and use it as a hair mask too. Never need to buy cooking oil or moisturiser again.


Hair mask? Oh do tell. What do you do?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We're starting a baby massage course in a couple of weeks - will get using the coconut oil once I know what I'm doing! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Hair mask? Oh do tell. What do you do?


I take a large scoop and melt it then apply to dry hair, comb through and leave for an hour then shampoo hair as usual. I do it every fortnight, I think it helps texture of hair.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Henry is adorable!  It looks like he is learning to pose forthe camera already.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Little Henry is gorgeous! Can't wait to se him all dressed up for Christmas x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just had a nice hot bath with coconut oil in!! Lovely and moisturising, would be an ideal thing to put in baby Henry's bath? As I remember my bubbas suffering with dry skin as little ones.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I take a large scoop and melt it then apply to dry hair, comb through and leave for an hour then shampoo hair as usual. I do it every fortnight, I think it helps texture of hair.


I am going to try that! Henry is so handsome. Takes me back!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Such a cute picture of Henry - what a little star! 
Am I the only one that has not been so keen on treatments with coconut oil?! a bit too greasy on my hands, and tried it in cooking (with some pan fried fish) and didn't really like it, I like recipe's with coconut milk so don't know why I wasn't so keen. Dudley ok with it and I bought it to add to his food but now he is on Nutriment they add it anyway. Will have to try it on my hair, but that is quite fine so hope it doesn't make it too greasy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Just had a nice hot bath with coconut oil in!! Lovely and moisturising, would be an ideal thing to put in baby Henry's bath? As I remember my bubbas suffering with dry skin as little ones.


I love it in the bath!!


----------

